# Trek 7100 Adjustments



## Bing126 (May 21, 2005)

Hi all:
After some looking and testing I bought a Trek 7100 a month ago, a "new" rider back after some years. Things are great, more of a recreational/fitness rider, just a few miles a day on paths and trails. 

My question is mainly are these problems just part of the gettibf used to to the new bike or are they signs of a larger problem: 

The front wheel rubs a bit against the brake pad and I have adjusted it but just can't get it perfect. It is ok for a while then rubs some other times.

The brake handles need to be pulled way tight for the bike to slow down. Can this be adjusted? 

The gears are somewhat noisy as they change gears. Is this just a fact of a new bike as it gets worked in or is this a problem.

My feet when on the pedals slip off, when wearing my running sneakers it is ok. Just when wearing my other everyday sneakers this happens. Anyone know of a different brand/model that could help (it came with the standard model installed by Trek)

And overall, I'd appreciate any comments/ concerns you may have with the brand or model, with ideas if what I should be in the look out for or what problems may I face. 

I appreciate your expertise.  

THANKS 
Bing


----------



## banjoboy (May 20, 2003)

Bing126 said:


> Hi all:
> After some looking and testing I bought a Trek 7100 a month ago, a "new" rider back after some years. Things are great, more of a recreational/fitness rider, just a few miles a day on paths and trails.
> 
> My question is mainly are these problems just part of the gettibf used to to the new bike or are they signs of a larger problem:
> ...


Hey Bing,

Welcome back to riding. Most of the time new bikes go through a break-in period. Most dealers take care of thier customers with a free tune up after a short period. Your wheels may not be set in well causing them to rub as little or the cables may need to be adjusted.
Has far has the gears making noise the cables have probably stretched a little and may need a little adjustment.You may want to replace your pedals with an aggressive off road platfrom type if you don't want to go clipless. In any case my friend, I reccomend you go back to your dealer with your bike and I'll bet they will gladly do some routine adjustments for you. Go out and ride and enjoy the day.
Your friend in the Blue Ridge


----------

